# Do you hear the sound of the cash register?



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

When you get an storm alert sound on your phone of extreme weather, do u hear the sound of the cash register? As the city surges







?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> When you get an storm alert sound on your phone of extreme weather, do u hear the sound of the cash register? As the city surges
> View attachment 496864
> ?


It's not the storm alert , but 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Looting-breaks-Chicagos-Magnificent-Mile.html


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

....for those amounts? Ah, er, um.......Sure.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mbd said:


> It's not the storm alert , but
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Looting-breaks-Chicagos-Magnificent-Mile.html


They still LOOTING ?

I NEVER KNEW THIEVING LOOTERS COULD KEEP A JOB THAT LONG !


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> They still LOOTING ?
> 
> I NEVER KNEW THIEVING LOOTERS COULD KEEP A JOB THAT LONG !


In all fairness, they have been mostly peaceful loots in the name of George Floyd.

We need not be so hard on our thieving, low-life brothers and sisters.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I hear the storm alerts but alas surge appears discontinued in Reno


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> In all fairness, they have been mostly peaceful loots in the name of George Floyd.
> 
> We need not be so hard on our thieving, low-life brothers and sisters.


Do you ever talk politics with your pax?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

SHalester said:


> ....for those amounts? Ah, er, um.......Sure.


My friend SHalester, I always fancy your sarcasm. You always do it though in a polite and quick-witted manner, so it is always welcome. &#128077;



Mkang14 said:


> Do you ever talk politics with your pax?


I always avoid politics with pax initially, because some people have a powder keg underneath. UNLESS they bring it up first. I very carefully then gauge what their stance is before I put my two cents in though. I always tread softly.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you ever talk politics with your pax?


I rarely drive these days and most of the few pax I get are college-aged international students where the language-barrier can be an issue.

I will talk politics if they initiate but go into the conversation extremely vague. "Oh really? I heard about (x) but don't really follow that stuff too closely. What are your thoughts" I then let them run with it and if it sounds like we agree on some things, will let my mask down (figuratively speaking of course) and will admit I know more than I let on.

I also happen to live in one of the most liberal areas of the country. My neighbors are non-binary or lesbians who walk around with tank tops on, hairy pits and no bras. Side boob is plentiful, but not always welcome to my eyes (depends on the boob-owner). Anyone with views short of Medicare for all, BLM, abolish landlords, defund the police, etc around makes you a Nazi. So I tread carefully.

EDIT: I just read Young Kim's post and agree word for word.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> In all fairness, they have been mostly peaceful loots in the name of George Floyd.
> 
> We need not be so hard on our thieving, low-life brothers and sisters.


They're not "looters", Sir.

Please check your privilege and refer to them as "undocumented shoppers".


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> They still LOOTING ?
> 
> I NEVER KNEW THIEVING LOOTERS COULD KEEP A JOB THAT LONG !


These are well paid looters courtesy George Soros ,Joe Biden campaign and the DNC.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Position a book store near the Best Buy or the Nike store ,no looting will happen . Perfect security system. :smiles:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> When you get an storm alert sound on your phone of extreme weather, do u hear the sound of the cash register? As the city surges
> View attachment 496864
> ?


During commuting hours the area around my job would be lit up! Was always nice. Except when I couldn't leave and that red was just teasing me &#128548;. Then when I got off, nuttin!


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

This is what I realize after 2 years into this gig. When it was in the old days with the multiplier model, it could shoot up to 4X when raining heavy. Never once did Uber send me a 45+ airport trip. All I had were short runs within 3 miles. However, the entire city surges during thunderstorms hence a surge fare is likely to put me in another area of surge. 

With the fixed dollar model, I have much more frequent 45+ ride requests. No. Not going to the airport with only a few dollars extra. On the flip side, I occasionally get 45+ Select requests but it is either a hit or miss. All depends on luck. Every Friday afternoon, I used to sit in my office watching the surge to build up. Unless it is a minimum 1.5X (2.3X max usually), I don't take the bite. Sometimes the surge can last until 9pm across the city. It is no longer fun after Dec 2018 watching to surge only to increase to $1.75, $2.5...all the way to $4 max. 

I have quit Ubering since they removed the Select platform last month. Good luck Uber to entice over drivers with only 6 cents more in Comfort. Lyft treats me much better with their PPZ that pops up out of nowhere. Each time I can unlock a decent bonus (average $7, no joke). They also give me at least 1 Lux ride each shift. Meanwhile, I stick to doing deliveries as I am tired of the mask issue.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Oddly enough I always received less rides during extreme weather.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> This is what I realize after 2 years into this gig. When it was in the old days with the multiplier model, it could shoot up to 4X when raining heavy. Never once did Uber send me a 45+ airport trip. All I had were short runs within 3 miles. However, the entire city surges during thunderstorms hence a surge fare is likely to put me in another area of surge.
> 
> With the fixed dollar model, I have much more frequent 45+ ride requests. No. Not going to the airport with only a few dollars extra. On the flip side, I occasionally get 45+ Select requests but it is either a hit or miss. All depends on luck. Every Friday afternoon, I used to sit in my office watching the surge to build up. Unless it is a minimum 1.5X (2.3X max usually), I don't take the bite. Sometimes the surge can last until 9pm across the city. It is no longer fun after Dec 2018 watching to surge only to increase to $1.75, $2.5...all the way to $4 max.
> 
> I have quit Ubering since they removed the Select platform last month. Good luck Uber to entice over drivers with only 6 cents more in Comfort. Lyft treats me much better with their PPZ that pops up out of nowhere. Each time I can unlock a decent bonus (average $7, no joke). They also give me at least 1 Lux ride each shift. Meanwhile, I stick to doing deliveries as I am tired of the mask issue.


I have only received a lyft bonus once or twice. Even on nye when I was getting +$40 on uber lyft was regular price. I logged on a few times and had to turn off my data to log off the requests were coming in so fast.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> When you get an storm alert sound on your phone of extreme weather, do u hear the sound of the cash register? As the city surges
> View attachment 496864
> ?


Until one gets doused on the patio of Cheesecake Factory waiting for them to slice up a few pieces so I can go make some money.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

The money I made driving in the pouring rain and flood warnings Friday and Saturday night was great. But I felt very tense, to the point where my back hurt from leaning forward trying to see better, and my hands hurt from gripping the wheel. I can drive in rain just fine but it was downpouring most of the last 2 nights. I also feel very lucky to not have gotten in an accident, seeing the way that people were driving around me.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I always avoid politics with pax initially, because some people have a powder keg underneath. UNLESS they bring it up first. I very carefully then gauge what their stance is before I put my two cents in though. I always tread softly.


Ah,... jus tell 'em your a Fan of Banned.video and you'll be friends for life. ...:roflmao:


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ....for those amounts? Ah, er, um.......Sure.


Haha I don't even turn the ignition anymore for less than $10 showing on surge map



ariel5466 said:


> The money I made driving in the pouring rain and flood warnings Friday and Saturday night was great. But I felt very tense, to the point where my back hurt from leaning forward trying to see better, and my hands hurt from gripping the wheel. I can drive in rain just fine but it was downpouring most of the last 2 nights. I also feel very lucky to not have gotten in an accident, seeing the way that people were driving around me.


Agree. The added stress isn't worth it to me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Haha I don't even turn the ignition anymore for less than $10 showing on surge map


 I've' never had a surge fare, so I wouldn't know. Only surge I see in my area is when the HS lets out and even when I'm heading right into it (going home) I still have never had a surge ping.
But now, calif, I can create my very own. Yay me?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I've' never had a surge fare, so I wouldn't know. Only surge I see in my area is when the HS lets out and even when I'm heading right into it (going home) I still have never had a surge ping.
> But now, calif, I can create my very own. Yay me?


Pretty common here. Another hour or so and those will all be 9+


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

...my market had multipliers. Rarely in my city, tho. Or they occurred when I wasn't online. I certainly wouldn't go 'chase' 'em. I land in one, I land in one. I don't, no big deal. 
I plan to have a perm 1.3x surge set.......


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

No, I only hear the coins in the register, no paper currency.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ...my market had multipliers. Rarely in my city, tho. Or they occurred when I wasn't online. I certainly wouldn't go 'chase' 'em. I land in one, I land in one. I don't, no big deal.
> I plan to have a perm 1.3x surge set.......


They've been testing multipliers here once in a while, but we can't set them. It just shows in the trip request the multiplier, and we can either accept or decline as usual. Probably just testing to see if drivers are more or less willing to take them without seeing a dollar amount


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> more or less willing to take them without seeing a dollar amount


to me I'd prefer multipliers. Dollar amounts ie $3.75 etc wouldn't do it for me. If I was in one of my waiting spots, I'd stay.....


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> They've been testing multipliers here once in a while, but we can't set them. It just shows in the trip request the multiplier, and we can either accept or decline as usual. Probably just testing to see if drivers are more or less willing to take them without seeing a dollar amount


I've seen multipliers again in specific circumstances. One of which is when a pickup location is adjusted slightly and when I'm using DF carefully at the end of my day in an area which routinely surges at the exact same time, for 45min.
For example, the sticky surge could be $14, but I've got DF on and have taken 2-4 consecutive with the 1st holding a $10-12 surge. The incoming ones (#2-4, etc.) oftentimes display as, say "2.4x" and it appears to be fully in-line with the rate paid via the pax (vs. Uber handing me 4 back to back short trips w/ $10-15 sticky only to be well into the negative on each trip). &#129335;&#127995;



SHalester said:


> to me I'd prefer multipliers. Dollar amounts ie $3.75 etc wouldn't do it for me. If I was in one of my waiting spots, I'd stay.....


The flat/sticky surge does actually multiply at times. Thing is, on most that do (my "bread and butter" trips), it's become apparent that Uber's take on the surge portion is almost always 60%. Granted, these are the ones where I don't mind- $60, 80, 100+ trips which were ordered in the 3.0-3.5x range.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> it's become apparent that Uber's take on the surge portion is almost always 60%


....in your market, not Calif. We can set our own multiplier, which is nice. Can't wait to test it.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ....in your market, not Calif. We can set our own multiplier, which is nice. Can't wait to test it.


Correct.


----------

